# 1940 Huffman Big Lit Tank TwinFlex



## Phattiremike (Nov 16, 2017)

Here's another beauty I picked up recently, check out the photo's!
This is a 1940 Huffman big lit tank twin flex with a lit rack, sharp looking front to back!  I need to make room to bring this one inside, I keep going to the garage to drool over it...


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 16, 2017)

:eek::eek::eek:


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 16, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## catfish (Nov 16, 2017)

NICE !!!


----------



## vincev (Nov 16, 2017)

WOW,That is beautiful !


----------



## Sprockets (Nov 16, 2017)

Congrats Mike! That's a nice one!


----------



## MantonSmith (Nov 16, 2017)

Beautiful Bike!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 16, 2017)

Absolutely cool proof! Congrats


----------



## stoney (Nov 16, 2017)

Gorgeous, thanks for letting us drool.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Dec 5, 2017)

Wow that's an awesome bike! How many various types of lit tanks were there in 1940?


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 5, 2017)

Dan the bike man said:


> Wow that's an awesome bike! How many various types of lit tanks were there in 1940?



Not sure what you mean by types? Truss,SF, and TF? V/r Shawn


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 5, 2017)

Dan the bike man said:


> Wow that's an awesome bike! How many various types of lit tanks were there in 1940?




I'm no expert, so Huffman people please chime.  1940 Huffman offered 6 models, Champion model 11, Twin Flex model 21TF, Front Flex model 21SF, Top-Flyte model 21, Special Deluxe model 41 and a Special Line model 51.  Catalog shows big lit tank on the Champion 11 while the others are non lit enamel painted, they also mention a chrome decorated on the Champion model 11, where models 41 and 51 are referred to as a  standard Huffman "Zephyr" style tanks.  Looks like the twin flex, front flex and top flyte were the non lit tanks.  I'm sure tanks were move from various models to other models upon request.

Mike


----------



## Dan the bike man (Dec 5, 2017)

Thanks Mike. I just bought a lit tank but it's not a twin flex so I knew there's 2 types didn't know of the others. The Huffman bikes are a new area for me.


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 5, 2017)

Huffman is new to me as well.  I just recievied the newer version catalog.  It's a great read, very informative Scott McCaskey is selling them, send him a PM.

Post a picture of what you bought.  Also and just an FYI Spring forks could be added to all 26" balloon models.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 5, 2017)

Actually there were many more than six models offered. I assume you used the chart on pg 89 of the new Huffman book. If you continue through you will see the girls models, juveniles, and lightweights. Regarding the lit tank it gets a little confusing but essentially the lit tank was offered on either a Model 11 or Model 21. These were optioned a little differently depending on the brand i.e. Huffman level, Dayton, National, or Firestone and could be truss rod, single flex (SF), or twin flex (TF). V/r Shawn


----------



## Dan the bike man (Dec 5, 2017)

Phattiremike said:


> Huffman is new to me as well.  I just recievied the newer version catalog.  It's a great read, very informative Scott McCaskey is selling them, send him a PM.
> 
> Post a picture of what you bought.  Also and just an FYI Spring forks could be added to all 26" balloon models.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 5, 2017)

Dan the bike man said:


> View attachment 719704




This is a Firestone Airflex (Single Flex). The one Nick just sold is the twin to this bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## Dan the bike man (Dec 5, 2017)

Yep. I can live with the rust holes and no rack for a $5000 discount! I would like to find the rear rack however depending on cost.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 5, 2017)

Dan the bike man said:


> Yep. I can live with the rust holes and no rack for a $5000 discount! I would like to find the rear rack however depending on cost.




When available I've seen them sell in the $700-900 range. V/r Shawn


----------



## Rides4Fun (Dec 5, 2017)

Very nice acquisition, Phattiremike!  I can definitely understand your repeated trips to the garage!


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 5, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Actually there were many more than six models offered. I assume you used the chart on pg 89 of the new Huffman book. If you continue through you will see the girls models, juveniles, and lightweights. Regarding the lit tank it gets a little confusing but essentially the lit tank was offered on either a Model 11 or Model 21. These were optioned a little differently depending on the brand i.e. Huffman level, Dayton, National, or Firestone and could be truss rod, single flex (SF), or twin flex (TF). V/r Shawn



I knew you would chime in Shawn, thank you.


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 5, 2017)

Dan the bike man said:


> View attachment 719704



I've seen that bike it was brought back from the dead by the former owner, very nice!


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 5, 2017)

No more trips to the garage!  Found room in my home office.


----------



## Bikebones (May 20, 2019)

What kind of value on this real nice twin flex..????


----------

